# I-77 or I-75 route - looking for feedback from people that have driven both routes



## DonaldDC

I've read many different threads on the best way to travel down and both the I75 route or I77 route sound interesting.  We're going to be driving down for the first time in March, with DW, DS-5, DT-2, DM.  I will be doing the strong majority of the driving. I'm a little concerned about the weather through the mountains if we drove the I-77 route but want to get there as quickly as possible.  So I'm looking for some feedback from people that have driven both routes - which did you prefer and why, what month did you go, leaving at 3am where where would/did you stop over for the first night, how many hours did you have to drive on the second day?  We're from Cambridge, so right between Toronto and London.

TIA
Don


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

If your worried about snow I would go I-75. Otherwise go I-77. It is 20 hrs from hamilton via I-79 I-77 and 20 hrs from windsor via I-75. Cambridge is what 3 hrs from Windsor and 1 hr from Hamilton. Just a guess. I have only done the trip of I-75 once. Pretty boring. That drive along the 401 is terrable especially in the winter months. I would have both planned and see how the weather forcasts are just before your trip.


----------



## hockey mom

We have done both and really not alot of time difference between the 2. 

In bad weather I would take 75 - straight driving and alot more places to stop along the way.

The other route if far more scenic but the fog can get really bad in places.


----------



## Ham Ham

Here's our preferred route to Florida. 
QEW/I-190/I-90/I-79/US-19/I-77/I-26/I-95/I-4


Some people avoid QEW/I-190/I-90/I-79/US-19/I-77/I-26/I-95/I-4 route during the winter because of the mountains. I-75 can be just as treacherous.

When traveling during the winter it's imperative to see what the forecast is. 

I don't care if its the mountains of WV, the flatness of Ohio or the Smokey Mountains  in KY & TN during a whiteout, you don't want to be traveling during a bad winter storm.


When on US-19 approaching Summersville, WV obey the speed limits.

Also don't forget a real map if the GPS goes on the fritz.

Click on map for more info


----------



## Yzma and Kronk

We have done both and I prefer I-77-79 route, especially in the summer/fall.

However, we were caught once driving 77/79 during a really bad rain/ice storm and we couldn't find a place to stop.   This is the problem with 77/79 as there are fewer "stops" along the way when you are going through the mountains.   Even in the spring/summer we had difficulty getting a hotel if we weren't pre-booked.  Same goes for gas and restaurants.

Didn't mind I-75 as I enjoyed following along Dave Hunters "Along I-75" book.  We actually had some time going down and stopped at a few of the attractions along the way such as Newport Aquarium (just over the bridge from Cinncinati), KFC museum in Corbin KY, and Mayfair Dairy in Tennesee.

Hamham is correct:



> When traveling during the winter it's imperative to see what the forecast is.



Once you know, then pick your route.


----------



## Csaks

Both times we have driven we have taken Ham Ham's route. It is much shorter for us. Would tack on four more hours the other way, not going to happen for me, enough driving already. That being said we hit snow storms both times on the way home (mid Dec) in the mountains. It didn't bother me, I'm use to driving in the snow (part of my job) but if it unnerves you maybe the 75 route would be better. Has anyone hit snow in March?


----------



## michellev

We use both routes.  Definitely I-75 if the weather is iffy.  We also try to avoid the I-90 route if we will hit the mountains late at night.  The mountains on this route are a lot windier/steeper than on the 75 route.  It's definitely the more picturesque of the two though!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

If you go the I-90 route when you get on US-19 DO NOT SPEED the whole length of it. Canadians are targets for speed traps. Set the cruise control at least 2 mph under do not go with the flow if it is over. They will pick out the out of state plates and pull them over. Seen it first hand. Do not speed not even 1 mph over odds are you will get pulled over and the fines are big. This is not to scare you it's just a warning. We always go this route without problems. Knock on wood. Seen many out of state and canadian plates pulled over. One of the smoothest and well taken care of hwy.


----------



## OntFamily

I drove the I-79-77 route in March of this year.  I saw a little snow (on US-19 between I-79 and 77, but not much accumulation (plus, it was at 2:00am when I was on this road, so very little traffic as well).


----------



## DonaldDC

Thanks for the responses.  I'm quite comfortable driving in the snow/winter - commuted from Cambridge to Richmond Hill for 5 years, and still commute now, just to Burlington.

I just wonder if it's any different driving through the mountains and whether there's even any snow during March????

Still looking for recommended cities to stop on the way down -either route 75 or 77.  At this point I'd say I'm leaning toward I-77.


----------



## michellev

I grew up in the snow belt, so driving in the snow isn't as much an issue for me as traffic in the snow.  We drove once in April and got caught in a wicked snowstorm in NY/PA and it took forever to get through it.  The 75 route doesn't seem to get hit as hard with snow as the 79 route.  I'm not sure why.  Also I *think* you hit the mountains further south so you are less likely to encounter snow on mountain roads.

Where we stop depends on when we leave home.  This last trip we left home at 4:30am and made it to GA before we stopped for the night.  We try to drive a miniumum of 12 hours on our first day.  I believe we've stopped at Beckley WV a few times.

On the 75 route we always make it to northern GA before we stop.  We stop somewhere around Marietta.


----------



## mamajojo

I am sorry, I hope you don't mind but I have a few questions about this route as well. How much are the toll roads and do they close down the roads often due to bad storms/hurricanes. We are driving down in September and trying to decide which way to go. We drove I75 last year and it was great but I keep reading that it takes less time to drive I77. We are really torn as to which one to take


----------



## michellev

If you cross the border at Buffalo, you will hit some tolls in the Buffalo area.  There are also a couple of small tolls further south.  By small, I mean .25 at one of them.    I don't find the tolls on that route to be significant.

It's a very busy route, it would be very rare for the road to be closed due to weather.  I would just be sure to check the forecast right before you leave, so you will know what you will encounter along the way.


----------



## cslittle999

The total for tolls is less than $5 and almost all of that is I90.

When we drove down in December 2005 the worst stretch of road was I90. Bad lake effect snow. The road was totally snow covers and I never did see a plow on our side of the road. Once we were about an hour south of the lake everything cleared up.

I75 get its fair share of bad weather too only it is freezing rain instead of snow. In the end the 79/77 route is only in the mountains for about five hours. Once your in NC it's clear driving. Just make sure that you're driving through the mountains in the daytime and that you have some alternate stopping points.


----------



## mommytodarlings

Hey, fellow Cambridge resident.

We drove down I-75 on a December 2007 trip.  We left a few hours earlier than scheduled due to a big storm that was coming in.  The drive down wasn't too bad, partly because we were so excited for our trip.  The drive back was exhausting, We had rain from the Ga/Fl border right into Ohio.

We are leaving in 2.5 weeks for another drive and will be taking I-75 again on the way down.  We are planning to spend some time in Myrtle Beach after our WDW trip, so we will be traveling the other route on the way back.

Dh & I share the driving, basically swapping every stop, so neither of us gets really exhausted and we drive straight through.


----------



## DonaldDC

Hey Mommytodarlings,

Some people find as much as a 4 hour difference b/w the routes.  What would you say is the difference in hours leaving from Cambridge?

Thanks again to everyone for the comments!




mommytodarlings said:


> Hey, fellow Cambridge resident.
> 
> We drove down I-75 on a December 2007 trip.  We left a few hours earlier than scheduled due to a big storm that was coming in.  The drive down wasn't too bad, partly because we were so excited for our trip.  The drive back was exhausting, We had rain from the Ga/Fl border right into Ohio.
> 
> We are leaving in 2.5 weeks for another drive and will be taking I-75 again on the way down.  We are planning to spend some time in Myrtle Beach after our WDW trip, so we will be traveling the other route on the way back.
> 
> Dh & I share the driving, basically swapping every stop, so neither of us gets really exhausted and we drive straight through.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

DonaldDC said:


> Hey Mommytodarlings,
> 
> Some people find as much as a 4 hour difference b/w the routes.  What would you say is the difference in hours leaving from Cambridge?
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the comments!



Ok the difference would be in how long it would take to get from Cambridge to The bridge in windsor or Cambridge to the 403 Qew split in Burlington. From Windsor to Disney is approx 20 hrs and from Burlington split to disney is about 20 hrs.


----------



## Ham Ham

From Cambridge it is about 30 minutes more via 401/I-75 than I-79/77.


----------



## mommytodarlings

I've heard there's been as much as 4 hr difference.

It usually takes us about 45 minutes to Burlington and we make it to Windsor in just under 3 hours.  As PP said, if you compare that would be roughly a     2 hr. difference.  

When we drove I75 in December '07, we left our house at 10am on friday and arrived at our rental house at about 11:30am saturday.  We made regular gas/bathroom stops (which end up being longer than planned with 4 kids), stopped for 3 meals and made a stop at the FL visitor centre, so our time wasn't too bad.

Our drive home on I75, we left our house at 2am and arrived at our house in Cambridge at 2 am the next day.  We made a few meal stops and stopped at the Mayfield Dairy in TN for the "world's best ice cream" as Dave Hunter recommends in his book, lol.

I'll let you know how our drive goes on our upcoming trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## DonaldDC

mommytodarlings said:


> I've heard there's been as much as 4 hr difference.
> 
> It usually takes us about 45 minutes to Burlington and we make it to Windsor in just under 3 hours.  As PP said, if you compare that would be roughly a     2 hr. difference.
> 
> When we drove I75 in December '07, we left our house at 10am on friday and arrived at our rental house at about 11:30am saturday.  We made regular gas/bathroom stops (which end up being longer than planned with 4 kids), stopped for 3 meals and made a stop at the FL visitor centre, so our time wasn't too bad.
> 
> Our drive home on I75, we left our house at 2am and arrived at our house in Cambridge at 2 am the next day.  We made a few meal stops and stopped at the Mayfield Dairy in TN for the "world's best ice cream" as Dave Hunter recommends in his book, lol.
> 
> I'll let you know how our drive goes on our upcoming trip in 2 weeks.



Thanks for the response.  We're big ice cream fanatics in this household, we may have to take I75 just for the ice cream stop..lol

Enjoy your trip, I look forward to hearing how your travels go.

Don


----------



## Csaks

DonaldDC said:


> Thanks for the responses.  I'm quite comfortable driving in the snow/winter - commuted from Cambridge to Richmond Hill for 5 years, and still commute now, just to Burlington.
> 
> I just wonder if it's any different driving through the mountains and whether there's even any snow during March????
> 
> Still looking for recommended cities to stop on the way down -either route 75 or 77.  At this point I'd say I'm leaning toward I-77.



Well I called them mountains but compared to the Rockies they are molehills. The only thing I noticed is there isn't a straight part anywhere in the Virginia's. You are either turning left or right or going up or down. If there was one I musta blinked and missed it. I also second the advice on the US 19 speed traps. Do not do it, speed that is.

Tolls are the most on 90 and a couple in the Virginia's. Make sure you have some American change with you, not all are maned, at least one I can remember late at night.

Sounds like you have the best of both worlds, the choice of either route without a time penalty. We live in Oshawa so it's one way for me.

We stopped In Hardeeville, SC at the Quality Inn and Suites. It was a nice place but the powdered 'Free' eggs in the morning needed a bunch of Maple Surup to eat. LOL That was just under 17 hours from my house, leaving a short 5 or 6 to the World the next day.


----------



## Reese

We've taken both routes and we found that the time difference was insignificant.  We're about 20 min from Cambridge.  I prefer the 1-75.   I found that there were a lot of convenient stops along the way that were clean.  The rest stops were well lit and most of them were open at all times (we drove straight through).


----------



## DonaldDC

Would like to get more opinions on this if they're out there.

Thanks


----------



## CR Resort Fan 4 Life

My family and I have taken I-75 every summer since 1996 and have had no problems going along that route, so I would highly recommend it.


----------



## polyhm83

We have driven at least 10 times from Barrie. We usually go the I-77 route down, but because of the traffic on I-4 end up coming home the I-75 route. The longest part of the trip seems to be Ohio, Mich, and the 401 from Windsor. For where we live I much prefer the I-77 route, much more scenic and it does seem to save alot of time. However we always go during March break and have hit quite a few wicked snow storms over the years. If you hit the mountains in the daytime, as others have suggested, I think it is a nicer drive, (weather dependant). Enjoy your drive either way. If you go I-75 the 
Along 75 book is excellant.


----------



## Da2154

On our last trip, we took I-77 on the way down (met up with family) and I-75 on the way back.  The time difference was insignificant but I much prefer the I-75 route.  More stops available on I-75, mountain route on I-75 does not feel as dangerous as I-77, etc.


----------



## OntFamily

Da2154 said:


> On our last trip, we took I-77 on the way down (met up with family) and I-75 on the way back.  The time difference was insignificant but I much prefer the I-75 route.  More stops available on I-75, mountain route on I-75 does not feel as dangerous as I-77, etc.



What was the end point of your trip?  For some people, I-75 will be shorter, and others i-77 is shorter (dependent on where you drive to).


----------



## eeyoremommy

I haven't read the entire thread, but I-75 has a LOT of traffic through the southern part of Georgia (below Macon to the GA/FL line).


----------



## Da2154

OntFamily said:


> What was the end point of your trip?  For some people, I-75 will be shorter, and others i-77 is shorter (dependent on where you drive to).




London was our end point.  I-75 is closer.  A friend from Sarnia found I-75 pretty clogged during the week.  We drove on a weekend.


----------



## greenclan67

We are thinking of driving next year in March, we will probably go up through the Sault area and do I-75 route! I was told something interesting from a friend yesterday that has driven, they drove so far, then put their car and themselves on the train, I think they said in Maryland, is where they did this, but can't remember. Has anyone done this, and how did it work out! Our biggest problem with driving is we don't own a personal vehicle, we have a company vehicle, as my hubby is the manager, he pretty much is allowed to do what he wants with it, we just pay the gas, when we use it for trips like that. So we were going to have to rent a vehicle to drive down, if we can do the train and limit miles on our vehicle we can do that. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Nahanni

greenclan67 said:


> We are thinking of driving next year in March, we will probably go up through the Sault area and do I-75 route! I was told something interesting from a friend yesterday that has driven, they drove so far, then put their car and themselves on the train, I think they said in Maryland, is where they did this, but can't remember. Has anyone done this, and how did it work out! Our biggest problem with driving is we don't own a personal vehicle, we have a company vehicle, as my hubby is the manager, he pretty much is allowed to do what he wants with it, we just pay the gas, when we use it for trips like that. So we were going to have to rent a vehicle to drive down, if we can do the train and limit miles on our vehicle we can do that. Any help would be appreciated!



It is the AMTRAK Autotrain that runs from Lorford, VA to Sanford, FL.  Regular fares look expensive ($670 one way for 4 people & car) but I have no idea if there are discounts available.  It could make sense if mileage is a factor.

I'd love to hear from anyone who has used it.


----------



## A&CsMom

We take the I90/I79/US19/I77/I26/I95/I4 route.  In fact, we are in Florida right now.  However, because it is March and weather could still be an issue, I did have hotels booked on both that route and the I75 route.  We are in the Burlington area.  We personally find the above route more interesting.  However, we always check the weather and plan accordingly.  We usually leave in the morning for our first day driving but would leave the evening before the get "ahead" of any weather if necessary.  We stayed overnight in Mooresville, NC a few days ago and on the way back are planning on staying in Wytheville, VA, about half way for us.  We are not big on very early mornings and usually hit the road around 8:30 am and drive about 11-12 hours, including stops, on the first day, with a shorter second day.  The only traffic we encountered on the way here was in Orlando.  We stayed at the Springhill Suites in Mooresville, NC and I would recommend it.  Picked it from reviews at trip advisor.  The route we take isn't as built up and I think that's part of what we like.  You do have to have a GPS or someone to "navigate" though because there are several highway changes whereas with I75 you pretty much stay on the same road the whole time.


----------



## Ken_Breadbox

We've done both routes. On the advice of DISers and Google Maps we took the I-77 route down last time. We're glad we took that route--fantastic scenery--but we will never do that again. We pulled out of Waterloo at 3 a.m. and arrived Charlotte NC at exactly 6:00 p.m. with stops totalling maybe 1.5 hours--the second day started at 6:30 a.m. and we pulled into OKW just after 4:00 p.m, with, again, minimal stops barring a colossal traffic jam less than 20 miles from WDW. We found the trip through the mountains beautiful but considerably more demanding. The traffic was very heavy most of the way to U.S. 19. 
I-75 is, for my money, the better route, especially if weather is an issue. There are places to stop pretty much everywhere and Dave Hunter has mapped out the speed traps for you--we felt a little more comfortable pushing it just a tad. It took us about an hour less coming home via I-75 than it did going down.


----------



## A&CsMom

FYI, we left the Burlington area at 8:30 am on a Friday morning and arrived at Mooresville, NC, just before Charlotte, at 7:30 pm.  11 hours travelling but 10 hours actually driving.  Weather was clear and didn't hit any significant traffic or construction delays.

Edited to add: We left Mooresville at 8:30 am the next day and pulled into our rental home in Kissimmee at 5:30 pm.  We stopped a bit more often because we were having problems with our cruise control and did hit a bit of traffic in Orlando (not much though).


----------

